# Rooting Galaxy S3 i9300 on Mac OSX



## thekermit (Jun 10, 2012)

hi folks,

a pain in the neck trying to root my galaxy s3 using mac. Dont have a pc or parallels at hand at the mom. Ive just upgraded to JB through kies as soon as it was made available to my country (IT) and lost root permission afterwards. I've been trying to go through the rooting process again using heimdall using this guide but it wont work. it gets stuck every single time as in the screenshot: 








anyone any help? what do i do wrong?
thanks a mill


----------

